# Battle.net D2



## Bleedy (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo, liebe Community !

Der dritte Teil steht (quasi schon) vor der Tür, da hab ich Diablo II nochmal ausgepackt, selbstredend mit LoD.
Im Single-Player hatte ichs mit 3 der 7 Klassen bereits durch gespielt (Nightmare und Hell auch), nun wollte ich mal das Battle-Net antesten.

Mich würde freuen, wenn mir einer (oder auch mehrere) im Spiel ein wenig "an die Hand nimmt" und das Spiel mit mir im Battle-Net spielt... 
Ich werde dann wahrscheinlich einen Melee-Druiden (ob Bär oder Wolf weiss ich noch nicht) spielen, der den Namen "Halgar" tragen wird.

Bitte um viele Antworten

Euer Bleedy


----------



## Eranel (21. Juli 2008)

Habe selbst erst vor kurzem wieder angefangen. Kann dich also noch nicht rushen, aber ansonsten wärs möglich.

Als Grundlage für die Kommunikation solltest du dir schonmal die ganzen Battle.net Kommandos anschauen:

http://diablo3.ingame.de/spiel/konsole/

Wie dein Charakter heißt ist übrigens vollkommen uninteressant, man braucht die Angabe des Account-Namens damit man dich z.b. anflüstern kann.

Weiteres gerne mal per PN oder ingame.


----------

